# What happens when your UK bank cards expire?



## Horus

Hi guys

Just a bit of a worry here, I don't get mail here in Sharm and my previous address in the UK will be rented out or sold so little chance of getting my cards forwarded

What do you guys do when your UK bank cards expire or the magnetic strip wears down?

I am with Barclays, and without phoning them and speaking to some moron who will no doubt offer differing scenarios and ask me qualifying questions such if I thought about upgrading my account I wondering what your experience is...

Do UK banks (or are they able to) :confused2:

1. DHL a new card out to you or at least to the subsidiary Barclays Bank in Egypt?
2. How long can you keep your UK bank account running while living here?

My worry is I pay my staff and suppliers using my online banking and it involves "pin sentry" which means I need a physical card here

Any help appreciated


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a bit of a worry here, I don't get mail here in Sharm and my previous address in the UK will be rented out or sold so little chance of getting my cards forwarded
> 
> What do you guys do when your UK bank cards expire or the magnetic strip wears down?
> 
> I am with Barclays, and without phoning them and speaking to some moron who will no doubt offer differing scenarios and ask me qualifying questions such if I thought about upgrading my account I wondering what your experience is...
> 
> Do UK banks (or are they able to) :confused2:
> 
> 1. DHL a new card out to you or at least to the subsidiary Barclays Bank in Egypt?
> 2. How long can you keep your UK bank account running while living here?
> 
> My worry is I pay my staff and suppliers using my online banking and it involves "pin sentry" which means I need a physical card here
> 
> Any help appreciated


OK, with regards to bank cards being dispatched abroad:

I very much depends on the type of account you hold with them, i.e. if you are a Premier customer that "adds value" to their profit line then they will most likely bend over backwards to help you. What they would normally do is order the replacement card to your branch which then can redirect it to a Barclays branch here in Egypt for you to collect. This is not automatic, you will need to request it, but it may be worth having a word with the local branch here to get the ball rolling. If you have a local Barclays account they are more likely to be keen on assisting you 

Have Barclays UK got an up-to-date address for you at all? if they start receiving returned mail from your UK address they normally put a stop on all your cards until you contact them. The issue is not that you live abroad but whether you inform them of your whereabouts so they can get in touch if needed. If they understand that you are not using a legit. billing address they are within their right to close your accounts.

And once again, Barclays Egypt is NOT a subsidiary :boxing:


----------



## Karena

*Barclays Bank*

Horus, I too am with Barclays UK, what you have to do is update your address details here in Egypt, but they will not do this over the phone. You have to write a letter, the address and details are below.

Barclays Bank Plc
Customer Services
Leicester
LE87 2BB
United Kingdom


Name: 
Account No:	
Sort Code: 


Dear Sir/Madam,

I need to update my address details: (name & new address)


Also, at the same time you will need a holiday flag marker for Egypt added to the card, you will have to renew this every 3 months as this is the max time they give, otherwise you will not be able to use your card in Egypt.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Karena

Horus, Barclays Egypt is nothing to do with Barclays UK. they cannot access your account in the UK, best to do that on your on-line banking.


----------



## Horus

aykalam said:


> OK, with regards to bank cards being dispatched abroad:
> 
> I very much depends on the type of account you hold with them, i.e. if you are a Premier customer that "adds value" to their profit line then they will most likely bend over backwards to help you. What they would normally do is order the replacement card to your branch which then can redirect it to a Barclays branch here in Egypt for you to collect. This is not automatic, you will need to request it, but it may be worth having a word with the local branch here to get the ball rolling. If you have a local Barclays account they are more likely to be keen on assisting you
> 
> Have Barclays UK got an up-to-date address for you at all? if they start receiving returned mail from your UK address they normally put a stop on all your cards until you contact them. The issue is not that you live abroad but whether you inform them of your whereabouts so they can get in touch if needed. If they understand that you are not using a legit. billing address they are within their right to close your accounts.
> 
> And once again, Barclays Egypt is NOT a subsidiary :boxing:


Hi and thanks for this!

I have a Barclays Business Account so hopefully my account manager can help me, I do have the 3 month flags put up I just need to open a Barclays here to keep them sweet in Egypt (even though they are not the same I am sure they can communicate)

This is one of the "it's complicated" Horus (who now wears his old wedding ring and looks to the sky in fear) stories I won't get into as I want the thread to stay on topic :eyebrows: hehehehehehe

Thanks also Karena for the letter and Aykalum for your input


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> This is one of the "it's complicated" Horus (who now wears his old wedding ring and looks to the sky in fear) stories I won't get into as I want the thread to stay on topic :eyebrows: hehehehehehe


The bank will not make allowances for your "complicated" personal life and if you want to keep them sweet do not even mention it to them, especially when you hold business accounts with them!


----------



## Karena

Whether you sweet talk the bank or not, you will still have to make this update in writing and send it by courier to the adress details I have given you.


----------



## marenostrum

Horus, personally i have found uk banking service utter s....e especially for one that has a business account and has moved abroad.

In answer to your question you could register your account to a relative's house and then the cards could be sent there. Your relative / friend could then post them to you here.

I would bypass talking to some call centre bimbo, what you ask is probably not on the script so you will not get any joy.

You could opt to move your accounts to banks that are more used to providing better customer service ie citibank. They have branches in london and they must have one in Cairo. I have managed to move significant amounts of money with them when i have been abroad and they have always been spot on.


----------

